# Peeing on door mat



## Deborah Martin (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi, any advice would be great. My cats litter tray is near the front door and he's been really good using it but what I've noticed tonight is he has been peeing on the door mat also as I can now smell it.. I've noticed him scratching it a few times but didn't think much of it.. I've now put the mat outside and washed my carpet, is this normal and is there anything I can do to deter him from peeing there again? X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Deborah Martin,

Peeing away from the tray is something cats do, for any one of a number of reasons. These are some:

1/ the cat may dislike the type of tray - e.g. tray is too small, or is covered when the cat prefers an open tray.

2/ the type of litter you provide - many cats prefer using fine granular clumping litter.

3/ the position of the tray - e.g. not enough privacy for the cat while he is toiletting.

4/ not enough trays - two trays is the minimum for one cat. Place them in different parts of the house, not together.

5/ if you have other cats, the cat may be scent marking the mat in response to territorial behaviour of the other cats. Or even reacting to strange cats he can see from the window.

6/ any recent changes in the house e.g. visitors staying, house repairs or refurbishment, or if you've been away and left a cat sitter in charge, - your cat could be reacting to the stress .

7/ your cat may have feline cystitis or a UTI - if he is on dry food, discontinue and feed wet food only so he is getting enough fluids to make his urine more dilute.

8/ your cat may have a loose stool, or soft stool, and if so the bowel discomfort could also be affecting his bladder.

9/ whether or not the cat is neutered.

Do any of these apply in the case of your cat?

How old is he? Is he neutered? What is his diet?


----------



## Deborah Martin (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi, he's is nearly 5 months old and he has a closed litter tray and seems to use it no problem, he is also neutered. His poos have all been normal. He does only have one litter tray though.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, well he does need two trays at his age. Place them in separate rooms.

With the covered tray please make sure you remove the door flap permanently, as cats hate to be fully enclosed when they toilet.

As he has one covered tray maybe make the 2nd tray an open one.

Clean up any urine stains on the floor with an enzymatic cleaner e.g. Simple Solution or UrineOff. Do not use bleach - cats are attracted to bleach.

It is very difficult to get rid of urine smells from door mats unless you launder the mat in the washing machine. If the mat is not cleaned completely of urine odours your cat will keep going back and using it again to pee on.

I advise buying a couple of door mats that can be washed, so you always have a clean mat to put down if he pees on it. There is a make called Turtle, which I use and it's a good make.

https://www.turtlemat.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjbmKkpKX2AIVpbftCh0rVQYHEAAYASAAEgLNEvD_BwE

Please let us know if the soiling stops when he has two trays.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I would also add to @Chillminx excellent advice that peeing at thresholds can also be a keep away to other cats from their territory. Are there any other cats in the area ? These cats may be spraying in areas outside and he may be marking to establish the boundary of his territory.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

If he is peeing near the front door, as @kittih says, there may be another cat lurking near your home, and your cat can smell him or is aware this other cat is around.


----------

